# Water Content in Snowpack



## vtpackraft (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Buzz,

I am wondering if anyone has experience measuring the water content in snowpack. If anyone has a paper or methods to share that would be fantastic. I am looking to measure snowpack water content on the Harding Icefield in Alaska.

Cheers,

Gerard


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Take a core sample and then weight it. That is what the NRCS does when they do a manual survey.


----------



## vtpackraft (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. I like this site.


----------

